# Combiner pdf



## dolkychess (7 Novembre 2018)

bonjour

J’ai 2 fichiers pdf comportant le même nombre de page. 
J’aimerais fusionner ces 2 documents mais j’aimerai avoir sur la page 1 du nouveau doc les deux pages 1 de mes docs. 

Exemple : 
Fichier 1 : pages 1-2-3...
Fichier 2 : pages a-b-c-...
Fichier combiné pages 1a 2b 3c ...

Est ce possible d’automatiser la manip ?
Merci.


----------



## luc1en (9 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,
testé rapidement avec Automator
1° Obtenir les éléments sélectionnés du Finder
2° Combiner les pages de documents PDF
 Cela crée un nouveau document qui fusionne les pages en les alternant
doc1page1doc2page1,
doc1page2doc2page2,
etc.

L'application PDFSam sait le faire aussi, avec plus d'options encore.


----------

